# inovation



## cobalt

Its pretty amazing what some stick makers can do.

for A 1st class maker have a look at this guy https://www.facebook.com/TheWildStickMaker/?ref=br_rs&hc_ref=SEARCH

We are lucky here the quality of work and materials used and the skill people have developed is top class and doubt that they could be beaten anywhere

there are not so many that use abstract ideas as toppers but rams horn crooks still top my list of sticks there just so tactile

So stick making here is in a healthy state lots of clubs and information around

The British stick making site is useful .but one of the best site on facebook is stickmakers and suppliers always worth a visit

I have looked at the American stickmaking site but sorry to say it doesn't hold a candle to other site which is a pity as there are lots of stickmakers over the pond.

Generally speaking the shanks are thicker than those used here but do have a wide range of different woods available. The tendancy is to use in- straightened sticks .A lot of people think they give character but some seem to go to the extreme and they seem totally unsuitable for the purpose.

the craft of making lanyards is popular which is something rarely used here and the interest in the wood spirit is popular some would say that the wood spirit /gnome and the santa are the same thing just painted differently . Similarity are very much the same but again very popular over the pond

One of the stick which is exceptionally made by some is the snake style and some good examples can be seen but again not seen here?

I just thought the topic would be interesting and open up some form of discussion between members .as most people have there own favourite style but does it lack innovation in making the same type of stick? and should we be thinking outside the box to stimulate interest


----------



## cobalt

check this out for different

http://magicwizardstaff.com/


----------



## Rodney

You've given me a lot to think about. I'll start with this one though.

"The tendancy is to use in- straightened sticks .A lot of people think they give character but some seem to go to the extreme and they seem totally unsuitable for the purpose."

There is something to be said for a perfectly straight and knot free stick. They're the strongest sticks for their size and species that you can have and they do look nice. I use them when I can get them. They're a rarity in the wild hazel that grows around here but alder saplings are plentiful and straight.

In my opinion crooked sticks do add character-to a point. One of the sticks I made when I was starting was a cottonwood one with a series of doglegs in it. A neat looking piece of wood but I don't use it often. The balance isn't good with it. Lesson learned. A couple small crooks but mostly straight works well-or like my most used stick- one significant dogleg in line with the handle works well. The balance point needs to stay under the handle for the stick to be comfortable.

I don't like bowed sticks. They're inherently weak and don't look good to me. Better to have a couple well defined bends or none at all.in my opinion.

I do like the wizard staff site. I got a good chuckle from the opening line. I can see where the role playing crowd would love them. Thanks for sharing that.

Rodney


----------



## sickelstix

If I had three different people look at my sticks, I could probably expect three different choices, crooked, straight or bowed. I think the carved sticks are very unique and eye catching mostly because it is something I have not tried yet. For now, I will with decoration as long as it adds to the purpose of the stick. That means not to much makeup.


----------



## dww2

Interesting topic, Cobalt.

To a certain degree, I'd have to say that the preference for straight vs. natural might be cultural in origin. Not entirely UK vs. US, perhaps, but more the idea of refined vs. radical. Maybe the desire to tame nature vs. the decision to work with nature. To impose your will on the wood or highlight the trials the tree went through prior to reaching your workbench. It says a lot about the maker as well as the user.

My preference for making is obviously natural sticks. The straighter the better, but I don't let a few curves worry me. As long as the stick is sturdy and steady, I call it a good stick. However, when the gf's horse is finally gone and I get to set up my workshop in the garage, more traditional straight sticks will definitely be something I'll be trying my hand at.

As for a preference for use, I like a straight stick for hiking, but for a cane I do think something with some curves to it is what I'd go for. ( I don't need a stick for physical reasons when I walk the woods, but I do usually take one. More than likely when I am in the woods, the dogs are with me and with all the coyotes, bears and rabid foxes/raccoons around, I feel they are safer.) The stick I use is maple with a natural 90degree root handle. It's about 1" at the tip and maybe a bit over 1.5" where the handle bends. Very stout stick, but I am a fairly stout guy.

All three of these are sturdy and roughly the same height. Which one is the best? I'd say it comes down to personal preference.


----------



## cobalt

try this site for qualityhttps://www.facebook.com/TheWildStickMaker/?ref=page_internal

As you say it is all down to personal preference but iwouldnt even consider using a bent stick .You would never find one from a outlet selling walking aids .they all have a weakness

. A straight stick usually gives more balance on uneven /slippery ground , as for character I would use a carved topper giving that individual look..

I would use a stick approx. 1inch in diameter certainly no larger than 1.5 inches.. a thicker stick doesn't nessecerly mean stronger as the right type of shank makes it.shanks like ash hazel and blackthorn are strong and hazel usually grows pretty straight.over here but America has many different types of wood available to them so most use what is suitable and available

Several people consider a thick strong stick as a deterrent for whatever crosses there path but I wouldn't just bank on it

But I do like to hear others views whether the agree or not

One thing about stick making is we all can fool ourselves into think it looks good and very few people give a honest opinion in case they insult you.

One thing I am surprised on I am a fan of indigenous American art have used there design modified for my own purpose but totem pole and there meaning /skills I do admire so why don't people use there designs modified for walking sticks. There art work is pretty good both in design and colours used I wouldn't call it a craft but art. and that is the difference between walking stick makers how do you define a crafts person from the artist


----------



## Rodney

I think we've had the discussion of craft vs. art before. I consider myself a craftsman, not an artist. For me it comes down to intent. When a craftsman makes a stick, he makes a stick. It must function for it's intended purpose first and foremost. Decoration, if any. comes second.

When an artist makes a stick the priorities change. What the artist is trying to represent comes first. Function comes second. That doesn't mean a stick can't be both functional and artistic. Most hand made sticks are a combination of both.

I admire the British aesthetic of stick making. My work is inspired by it. I like sticks with the bark on them and I like the traditional handle shapes. That doesn't mean I won't throw the occasional dogleg or peeled stick into the mix though.

As far as shank thickness goes, yes, I think mostly we do prefer a thicker shank on at least our hiking sticks. I think as a deterrent they're better for two legged vermin instead of the four legged kinds though. I wouldn't want to take on a bear with any of them.

Rodney


----------



## sickelstix

This is how I straighten some sticks


----------



## CV3

I do have a great deal of admiration for the skills and dedication those in the UK and their devotion to the art of stick making as it has developed over many 100's of years. I have and am trying to develop some of those skills.

But at the same time I do love the free and open excretion and the variety of subjects and shapes used and created by those just as devoted to their stick making skills here as those in the UK. The creative use of unusual shapes in a shank can be a worthwhile challenge. Blending it with a carving and or a topper can take a great deal of effort and skill. Exposing the grain patterns of a shank by removing the bark can offer challenges unseen when the bark is left on a shank. It can require a more careful selection of woods or other topper materials that complement the shanks grain colors and patterns. The carving of the shank will require planning to blend with the shanks grain. Two shanks may have very similar bark color and appearances yet very different grain color and patterns when there bark is remover. Sometimes when I am admiring the craftsmanship and artistry that has gone into Stick I see on the very good sites cobalt has recommended I find myself thinking how much the natural grain of a shank could add to it. But that is the Yankee coming out in me.
When I look at the pictures of some of the great shows in the UK There are a great many and variety of crook sticks as well as carved and painted birds, wild and domestic animals topper with the creative use of different materials. But for the most part the straitened shanks look very similar.

We do not have the advantage of wonderful shows devoted to just stick making over here. But we do have some great wood carving shows. And in the well known wood carving shows there is almost always a good group of stick makes. They demonstrate many of the same skill and devotion to the art as our UK friends. However there is not as much similarity in the style as you see in a UK show. Most will have decretive carvings on the shanks. Generally less toppers but many of the same subjects carved in the top of the shank itself. While you rarely see many crooks there, you will see a large variety wood spirits. Most will be different in expression and detail. Most makers will have used the color and the grain lines to enhance their work.
I respect the structure and rules of proper stick making that has been established in the UK. I have no doubt if we had similar national system of clubs and guilds devoted to stick making we would have our own structured system. But to be frank I enjoy the creative freedom to do both. And I would not want to give up the wide open creativity offered by shanks of all shapes and colors.


----------



## dww2

I like Rodney's mention of craft vs. art. The sticks I make are by no means works of art. They will serve the purpose for which they are intended, though. I just can't imagine heading for the woods with a ram's horn crook or something with a finely carved topper like Cobalt, Gloops, or Randy(CV3) produce. To me, those are sticks more suited for show; something to take to the county fair or for an evening out. They highlight the skill of the maker. Trying to use them for my purposes would be like buying a Michaelangelo statue just to use it as a paperweight or a doorstop.

In the woods, I want a stick that can break trail, help me vault a stream, etc. I do someday hope to include more artistic sticks in my repertoire, but for now I'll just try to highlight the more natural look.

I have a sketch pad half-filled (or is it half unfilled?) with notes and drawings of more artistic stick ideas which I'd like to try someday. Some of them are what I call "pun sticks." For example: a stick carved to look like a tall stack of different types of cheese would be the Cheese stick. Loaves of bread would be the bread stick.

Or sticks which reflect a favorite hobby.

Oh, and I LOVE the fb site you linked. The wild stick maker does some really amazing work. The Hereford bull in the first picture is so cool.


----------



## LilysDad

cobalt said:


> I have looked at the American stickmaking site but sorry to say it doesn't hold a candle to other site which is a pity as there are lots of stickmakers over the pond.
> 
> Generally speaking the shanks are thicker than those used here but do have a wide range of different woods available. The tendancy is to use in- straightened sticks .A lot of people think they give character but some seem to go to the extreme and they seem totally unsuitable for the purpose.
> 
> the craft of making lanyards is popular which is something rarely used here and the interest in the wood spirit is popular some would say that the wood spirit /gnome and the santa are the same thing just painted differently . Similarity are very much the same but again very popular over the pond
> 
> One of the stick which is exceptionally made by some is the snake style and some good examples can be seen but again not seen here?


We've had this us vs. them discussion before. I think it boils down to what our self image is. What do each of us see as our persona. I dare say, there aren't that many Americans that see themselves as wearing a tweed jacket; some but not too many. How many Brits envision themselves as frontiersmen wearing a buckskin shirt and moccasins? Or a New England woodsman, wearing hand woven cloths and treading quietly through the forest? Maybe these are silly comparisons, but each of us has a world view that affects our choices every day. No one is right and no one is wrong. It's just who we are.

I think if we all made the same market staff with a ram's horn or the same snake stick, it would get real boring.

You know, all one really needs is one of Randy's straight sticks with a nice knob on the top.


----------



## CAS14

So far as the bear deterrent, I recommend a knife. They say if you can stab it 12 times before it kills you, you've set a new record!

;-)

"I think as a deterrent they're better for two legged vermin instead of the four legged kinds though. I wouldn't want to take on a bear with any of them.

Rodney"


----------



## dww2

My fictitious uncle Wilbur encountered a bear up back in the woods behind where I live. He didn't have a stick or a knife with him for some reason. The bear charged him. The only thing Unc could think to do was ram his fist in the bear's mouth. His hand went down its gullet, through the stomach, through the intestines (both upper and lower) and came out the other side. Unc grabbed the bear's tail and gave a hell of a yank. Turned the bear inside out. It kept running, but it was in the other direction.


----------



## littleknife

As was mentioned many times in this thread, preferences are deeply influenced by the cultural environment and traditions.

The British stick making evolved into an art, where functionality became secondary to the form and the virtuosity of execution.

You don't have many stickmaker's shows in the US, while they became a cultural tradition in the UK.

This definitely influences the type of sticks which are thought of as "presentable", "preferred" and are admired and imitated in the UK.

It is a matter of fashion, influenced by the approval of the higher classes, considered acceptable by societal norms etc.

From functional point of view, the market sticks are dress sticks, not everyday workers.

Even the everyday sticks don't need to be very heavy in the UK. There are no natural predators left in the British Isles, so the sticks main function is to point & signal to the dog, gently nudge a recalcitrant sheep and serve as an occupational symbol.

Try to use a richly carved, horn-topped and painted British market stick while sheepherding in the Carpathian Mountains in Romania, where wolves and bears still roam freely and the two-legged varmints are an even bigger threat. No wonder the shepherds use huge, brutish staves as herding sticks there.

Here in the US the sticks are mostly descendants of the hiking saves popularized in the late 19th Century by the nascent outdoor/tourist industry on the US East Coast (Adirondacks etc.). There is a tradition of appreciating the "free-form" sticks, with all the individual variations of the bark or underbark, kinks and twists.

The thicker shanks evoke "manliness", "strength" the feel of ruggedness and individuality of the frontiersmen: all symbols of the "American spirit".

As for the straight vs. crooked shanks, many of the woods available in the US are much stronger than those native to the UK, so even when twisted or crooked, they are more than strong enough to provide a support, even though the balance will definitely suffer.


----------



## Rodney

It's a different variety of hazel (beaked hazel) that grows here than in the UK but my personal experience with it is it's a strong wood that makes a very nice shank. The problem with it is finding a straight enough piece to get a shank from it. It's not coppiced here so long straight clear sections like the British use are rare. Most of what I use will have some knots, scars or crooks in it. We do have a variety of ash here as well. Oregon White Ash. I think other types are common back east as well. It does grow long straight suckers when you can find them and they work well though I think the bark is a little on the tender side.The alder saplings here make great reasonably clear and straight shanks and have a lot of variety in the bark as far as color and texture goes. Probably a better equivalent to British hazel than our actual beaked hazel is.

My point is there are some varieties growing here where you can get a good approximation of a British style stick if you choose to.

Personally, while I admire the British style, I also like to keep my options open too.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt

Its true that there is no rigth or wrong just opinions

As for sicks in the U.K. that function is a seconadry considerastion is totally wrong .Function is always the 1st priority. but thers no reason why it cant be personalised.

Most of the sticks I have made for people at used for there intended purpose .

The leg cleek is still being used to catch goats and turkeys a friend uses his market stick daily when he walks and trains dogs.as for the others there used when people go walking in the Wolds and the lake district etc.

But I wouldn't tr to fend of a bear with on as for wolves I suppose some are troublesome but in general wolves avoid human contact.

the idea that you have to have a thick stout shank isn't true wouldn't have thought it would make much difference only more difficult and weight y to use its just the idea that it gives more protection.

but its good people use different types of wood shows diversity and adaptability

Most of my carvings, inspiration are based one pictures mostly based on American decoys sites you have such a wide range of waterfowl there and there carvings are second to none that's where the surf scoter came from and the eider and surprised there not used as toppers for shanks very much.

I am working on. Also I have 3 commissions to carve interchangeable toppers for a Aussie

American ash is supposedly stronger than our grown ash apparently something to do with the grain .American ash handles are used a lot here for croquet mallets in particular

I only know the variety of hazel grown locally but they have a wide range of bark colours dependent on where it grown I suppose diamond willow would be the same

certainly would like to get some shanks from it

But one thing is for sure people are passionate about there stick making doesn't matter what side of the pond you live which has to be healthy


----------



## Rodney

I wish Fiery (sp?) still checked in regularly. I would love to see the opinions of people from down under. I'd also like to see Canadian and other makers here. The French used to make some beautiful sticks-at least I think the antique examples I see are. I don't know if their tradition is as well developed as the British tradition is though. The Irish also have their own take on what makes a good stick.

Variety is the spice of life.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt

you right about the French sticks they have some good design antiques . But don't seem to see any modern makers wonder why?

The Irish is better known for the shaillaghly they are popular more in America than here I think .Not one of my favourites but still sought after in Irish bog oak


----------



## littleknife

Cobalt, thanks for your input regarding the functionality of the market sticks.

What I meant is that the modern day use of the crook and market stick in contemporary Britain is nowhere near as demanding and strenuous than that of the herding sticks in the past or in other, much less developed countries. Your average British shepherd returns home every night, while the transhumant shepherds in Romania live outside, frequently in densely forested, mountainous areas for months at a time. It is true, that they rarely have to fear wolves or bears, but they frequently have to cross difficult, steep terrains, where a long, sturdy stick would be of more use than an elegant, thin and relatively short market stick. In the plains of Eastern Europe, too, the shepherd sticks tend to bee thinner, slimmer and shorter.

http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/ae/59/60/ae59601befaf55e80fd6b485bea31a71.jpg

http://news.bbcimg.co.uk/media/images/72244000/jpg/_72244018_shepherd624.jpg

While we are discussing the art of stick making, I would like to mention yet another example, that of Hungary.

In 19th Century Hungary herding, and within it sheepherding was still very prevalent.

That coincided with the heyday of folk art there, so stick carving became very fashionable among shepherds.

Shepherds would carve crooks and shepherd sticks for themselves, and also walking sticks for superiors, the lords who owned the herds, clergy etc.

As a rule, the richly carved sticks were carried on holidays and market days, the working sticks were less adorned.

Herding was different then, the herders lived on the fields, far away from towns or villages for most of the year.

Crooks became prevalent in some parts of the country with the arrival of the Western, merino-type sheep.

Shepherds tending to the ancient, more robust and hardy sheep breeds continued to use shepherd staves without crooks.

Here is a link to an electronic copy of an old book on Hungarian Folk Arts:

http://mek.oszk.hu/01600/01671/html/index.html

The examples shown in the illustrations are mostly from the 19th Century.

http://mek.oszk.hu/01600/01671/html/index.html

If you click on the figures, theory pop up in a larger format in a separate tab.

By the early 20th Century the art died out, mostly due to the modernization of animal husbandry.

http://mek.oszk.hu/02100/02115/html/2-1723.html

http://hungaria.org/uploaded/images/.thumbnails/20040406-111958_2.jpg

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-drZOFaQ7KaM/UlF3y8nHt5I/AAAAAAAAD1E/Sp7C8yV6Oho/s1600/Tompa_00_k.jpg


----------



## littleknife

Cobalt, after re-reading your initial post, I think the reason there is not much "innovation" going on here in the US is simply because there is not much of a market here for newly made British-style sticks.

Americans who are interested in getting a British-style stick will buy from British makers, and British sticks are abundantly imported by American stick sellers.

Most American makers make free-form hiking and walking sticks, shillelaghs and walking canes - the stuff which is in high demand here.

I am sure, if there were a strong incentive, many talented maskers here would offer a large variety and quantity of British-style sticks too.

You are fortunate that you have clubs, societies and promotional events/competitions in the UK, which educate and pass on the traditions & know-how, AND importantly, that sticks are still fashionable - promoted by both your royals and the country gentry.

Here stick making is either a large scale industrial operation (Brazos Walking Stick Co., Whistle Creek Co. etc.), or a one-man operation, practiced mostly as a hobby and rarely as a profitable business.

The potential customers are tourists/visitors of national, state and local parks, who wan't something cheap, a "folksy and outdoorsy" souvenir.

There is simply not much demand for beautifully crafted market sticks, thumb sticks, etc., so why "innovate"?


----------



## Rodney

There is a market, albeit small, for quality wooden canes here in the USA. I sell canes, mostly with the bark on, at a rate of about 1 every 2 weeks. I have them priced anywhere from $35 to $100, depending mostly on the time I spend on them. While I'll always offer a few lower priced canes (one of my goals is to have a few that are affordable for low income people too) the ones in the $80 plus range tend to sell better than my lower priced canes.

I also offer a few hiking sticks but haven't sold a single one yet. I think the market is saturated with cheaper hiking sticks than I'm willing to sell mine for.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt

Thanks for the post some interesting input.

I will have to put a translator on and take my time reading your post littleknife but like the picture of the Shepard

I don't think people should be just interested in British style sticks I think we should have a open mind regarding stickmaking even if we don't like some designs

It is a partly cultural

People will sell sticks to whatever the market wants it could be the top end or the lower its up to the stickmaker

I don't sell many I only make things that interest me but I do like the quality end and the quality here is high but if people just want a stick for the day on a odd trip then some will just get a cheap one, .but doubt if many U.K. would do it. After all quality will always sell

for me its about enjoying myself carving things I am interested in.

It will often depend on what you carve or specialise in


----------



## cobalt

I am getting a lot of enquires about my interchangeable sticks , already sold 5 to a couple of Australian guys .

I know the interchanable topper is a new idea and I have never seen it done before , but a couple of guys on a particular site I vist seems to hate them ? sent me a email to that effect saying it lowers the tradition of stick making ?

he says it goes against the tradition of stick making its detrimental to the craft and will never work. Surprised how wrong he is with all the enquires I had about them I was quite amused that it invoked such a response

also had a complaint about my attempts to decorate the horn as I had suggested that I may try enamels painting on it again he also didn't like that thought it wasn't traditional and thought that I should stick to the scrimshaw method ,I am not having a go at him prefer people to express there views rather than give lip service . but I do like new challenge's and different ideas .He is a decent wood carver but seems to be very passionate about his carving but set in his ways , doesn't like painted wood and thinks staining is the best way of giving wood colour. On a good quality wood I would agree up to a piont a little colour though often enhances the work but with bland wood like lime etc. . I don't agree at all and would applauded anyone who try's something different even if it doesn't work and like the idea of exchanging ideas.,skills etc

Yes I do have a preference for English stick making and my favorited if the rams horn crook and if I had the space and time I would start making them but I have neither but quite happy to follow he route I have chosen


----------



## Rodney

If all he likes is strictly traditional sticks that;s fine but I don't see a need to be angry about other people making what they want.

I don't see how interchangeable toppers would cheapen the craft. Maybe he sells shanks?

For my canes I do like making the more traditional shapes. Not because they're traditional as such but because of the reasons they became traditional. They're nice looking, comfortable and functional designs that work well for their intended purpose.

Traditions and styles change over time. Traditions change more slowly than styles but they change too.

I like looking at antique sticks. From what I've seen the makers back then weren't too worried about traditional designs.

System sticks are a good example of that.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt

I think what you have stated is the whole piont about things , people dont worry about what it should be like there more concerned that it works for them . Also over time it can turn into a tradition if its pratical and useful or if people like doing it .After all the stick is just a means of supporting youselfwhat you do to it or how you enhance it its still a stick. It may be a designer stick but for me its about making and using it to what i like .

Still I was surprised by the message


----------



## CV3

Geography and climate is also a factor in whether there are many sales in a givin area. Here on the gulf coast you will not see many people using a walking stick or cane for taking a walks. Water sports, fishing are some of the major sports. There are not many walking trails down here. I live a block from a nice park with about. 1/2 mile circular walk way. I try to do 4 or 5 laps every day or so. Most of the time I have a cane or a simple walking stick. Both are nice looking diamond willow shanks. When I have ask other I see why they do not take advantage of the use of a cane or stick the biggest respons I get is some the like " I am Ok I don't need one" or " I may use one when I am older. I know more sticks are solid in the northern part of Alabama where it is much more hilly. But with the heat and humidity there are not a lot of long walks or hikes for much of the year. Hunting is big in the south in the fall and winter .This last year I did do a few walking/shooting sticks.


----------



## LilysDad

I have had the experience of innovating only to have it rejected. I would believe I was making something more useful or stylish or somehow better only to have it rejected, because the people didn't know anyone else who had one. Most folks really don't think or reside too far 'outside the box'. How long has it been since beards have been in style in Americas? Since the 1910s or 1920s? F0olks in most parts of the country didn't embrace the style. So much so that in the 60s, when certain youth began to wear facial hair; they were treated with great contempt and discriminated against. It has only been in the last couple of years that certain popular public figures, musicians and movie stars began wearing facial hair and a lot of it. Now you see athletes and every day men wearing full beards. Men had to see other men, men they respected doing something before they would do it.

Were am I going with this? In England, men want a stick with a straight hazel shaft and a polished ram's horn handle. Why? Because every other man has the same thing. If he is a known essentric, he may have a shaft made out of yew. The only way this tradition will substantially change is if someone of high standing adopts a diferent style that others pick up on.

And they can't for the life of them, figure why those nut-case colonists would want a crooked stick that looks like they just picked it up off the ground. It will help if you remember that Americans value being independent. They like to make a show of it, even if they aren't really independent (Have you every noticed that Harley Riders all dress the same?).


----------



## littleknife

Cobalt, I think the interchangeable stick tops are a great idea! :thumbsu:

Please don't be discouraged by hostile comments.

You can't please everyone. The most important thing is that you like making them and other people like them so much that they buy them.

And finally, we here on the forum admire them!

I wish we could give you prizes too, as you do in the UK&#8230;

Best wishes,

littleknife


----------



## MJC4

Time to weigh in.

I make what I like. If someone likes it as well that is a plus. Stickmaking for me never was intended to be a for profit. If a few pieces sell at the one or two shows I do a year than fine. A little extra tool money for me. In my area of the country very few folks walk with a stick other than those who use an ugly metal medical aid. Perhaps I should do more canes if I were of a want to sell something. 90% of what I do are hiking sticks with a carved topper or shank. Not a popular item in an area of the country dominated by either cities or cornfields. When we travel to areas of this country with mountains and forests my work is better received.

All that said, Dennis, I like the interchangeable toppers and I think it's an excellent concept. Tell the schmuck that is critical of your work to --------- (fill in blank) :startle:

Mark


----------



## cobalt

Seems that we are in agreement on what people should do , all our tastes are different ,which is a good thing.It gives us variety and a good discussion piont and all the pionts raised i must agree with.

There is a problem with the interchanable topper with the transition from topper to shank. As no shank is perfectly round and you dont sink the screw into the shank exactly at the same depth its difficult to get the toppers algined up exctly in the same place eah time , thast the reason a used a collar. its only a millimenter out in place but if its possable to screw exactly to the same location it would be fine ,But the purist at show standard would say if you can feel the transition by running your finger down it its not qite right..But i dont dislike the collar the transition is barley noticeable . I have been lucky I have carved the horn initial and about to fix it onto the shank .so alignment is slightly more essential and its about correct.

Its just a case how I attaché the piece of horn now with epoxy or a pin ? maybe both?

But I have enjoyed doing the project and like you guys this is what its all about.

I don't advertise my work for sale as I only make what I want to do and a simple picture on a popular site is enough to get peoples interested , worst thing is most people want them but don't want to pay for them. .So when people ask me to make one I say to myself do I want to do it? would I find it interesting and would they leave a deposit on it .

After all how many people want a cockatoo, kookaburra and a king parrot on a stick?

As for tradition it has its place but as you have said times change attitude changes along with fashion.

like the beards which by the way seems to be coming more popular here same as tattoos and body piercing but why people mutilate there body god knows , but again they have the right to do as they wish


----------



## cobalt

Its funny that I could make the same topper and sell them, The mallard pheasants etc are always popular but I like different things as well. such as





















would people want them is a different matter its a case that people see them


----------



## dww2

I think the idea of interchangeable toppers is brilliant, as it lends itself to so many possibilities beyond just birds and dogs. Say someone was an incredibly avid sports fan, you could do a shank which came with a football, a rugby ball, a cricket ball, tennis ball, etc. Or someone who really enjoyed holidays might like one with Santa Claus, the Easter Bunny, fireworks (for the 4th of July in the US or Guy Fawkes Day in UK), a pumpkin for Halloween, etc.

Or even a fan (like me) of a TV show like Dr. Who; one shank and twelve (soon to be 13) toppers. Or dozens of toppers featuring the baddies from the show: Daleks, Cybermen, the Master (or Mistress, these days), and so on.

The possibilities are nearly endless.

The stick could even come with a specially made stand with a central hole in for the shank and smaller holes to hold the extra toppers.


----------



## cobalt

That was the reason i started doing them , its only limited by the imagination.

I do have a seperate display stand to hold the heads already .Its made from branch of a flowering cherry and holds ten toppers













.


----------



## CV3

Having a group of toppers with the flexibility of a variety of shanks is a great concept. Especially if someone has limited space like an apartment and cannot have a large collection of stick. It offers him or her many options. I also like the Idea of having 3 or 4 shanks you can use to test out how a topper will look on different finished shanks before mounting it permanently on a stick of its own. Keep up the innovation cobalt!!


----------

